# how to check computer cache memory in windows 7



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

In my windows 7, I tried to find cache memory in system information but I could not find there. I wonder then how to find it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Are you speaking of Internet Cache? You can delete your temporary internet files (cache) in IE by going to *Tools/Internet Options/Browsing History/Delet*e. Other then that RAM cache is refreshed after each reboot of the computer.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I assume you refer to large cache available in XP under sysdm.cpl, not so in Vista Seven. It was removed since memory management is different in Vista and Seven and available for Server use only.. so what are you trying to achieve there is Programs and Background services, the latter being a popular mod for gamers.

It also exists in the registry as "Large System Cache" value data 0 by default.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

comonforall said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my windows 7, I tried to find cache memory in system information but I could not find there. I wonder then how to find it.


If you're referring to Virtual Memory: Control Panel>System & Maintenance>Performance Information and Tools>Advanced Tools (left side)>Adjust the Performance and Appearance of Windows>Performance Options>Advanced>Change. You've arrived at the VM dialog box. Good luck!


----------

